
Passwordless authentication via user-unique URLs - samstokes
http://www.drmaciver.com/2010/10/an-interesting-idea-for-authentication/
======
pwg
This one fails for the simple reason that URL's are stored in the browser
history. So now if you don't clear your history then anyone using the same
browser after you finish logging in with your "unique" url simply has to open
the history to get your credentials.

